# conexion para aire acondicionado



## wigi (Mar 14, 2007)

soy novato en el tema. 
deseo saber que calibre de cable usar para instalar un aire acondicionado
de 2 toneladas trifasico.
como es la formula para determinar que calibre de cable usar para este tipo de conecxion.


----------



## mustangV8 (Mar 14, 2007)

Lo que necesitas conocer es la potencia o mejor aun la corriente que necesita para su funcionamiento. Tambien hay que tener en cuenta el pico de arranque que es cuando mas corriente fluye. Estos datos te los debe proporcionar el manual del fabricante.
Cuando sepas eso recurres a tablas donde figura la cantidad de corriente que puede transportar un cable de acuerdo a su diametro. Veras que además es diferente si el cable se encuentra al aire libre o embutido en caño, esto es porque en el caño tiene menor capacidad para disipar el calor.
Como consejo: compra cable de buena calidad y que sea ignífugo que aunque es mas caro se justifica.


----------



## tiopepe123 (Mar 14, 2007)

Ojo que los aires acondicionados pegan unos porrazos de corriente que  frien los magnetotermicos en cuatro dias.

Mira la plaquecilla de esta pegada en el aire, si solo  te pone la corrente nominal debes multiplicarlo como minimo por 2.5. Las tablas estan en el manual de baja tension BJT me parece que lo vi por la mula o puedes buscarlo.

Debes buscar manguera de 4 hilos y 1000V.

Cuando realices las conexiones asegurate de apretar correctamente los tornillos  (sin machacar) y que el magnetotermico sea de curba lenta (lento ante las sobrecargas).
Si es muy viejo o dudoso cambialo y te ahorras problemas al poco tiempo


----------



## WINY_82 (Mar 14, 2007)

usa calibre # 10 y liusto, no lo utilices en distancias muy largas nomas.


----------

